# Bored At Work? Have A Chuckle



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

At this....... http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/rcz-snow-a ... t1110.html

Love the quote " It's sooo sexual" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh my god ... you are right mate :lol:

What kind of people are buying these cars :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Style Guru's (according to their threads) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like the majority of them are women? I love the way they think the RCZ is a much more modern design and makes the TT almost dull! I kid you not, I saw a few over the Xmas break and they look like any other bland Pug from the front!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Taken from the RCZ forum.

WTF ...

"Philbuk, sorry meant to mention, several neighbours in the past have had Audi TTs - I even considered one before getting the RCZ. There's now not a TT to be seen locally. All the owners we spoke to, said their nerves couldn't take the poor handling on the ungritted country roads. For urban driving then probably fine but for rural, forget it! Hopefully the RCZ will have better handling but, as just posted, I've got the best of both worlds"


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I must remember to be polite and let RCZ owners out at junctions etc........... then blat past them with the V6 growling :twisted:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Taken from the RCZ forum.
> 
> WTF ...
> 
> "Philbuk, sorry meant to mention, several neighbours in the past have had Audi TTs - I even considered one before getting the RCZ. There's now not a TT to be seen locally. All the owners we spoke to, said their nerves couldn't take the poor handling on the ungritted country roads. For urban driving then probably fine but for rural, forget it! Hopefully the RCZ will have better handling but, as just posted, I've got the best of both worlds"


Obviously that storey is pure BS :roll:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

TT moments :lol:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

And what about this cheeky chappie 

Quote taken from their forums:-

''I go on that forum and someone made reference to me (my username is RCZ). I've just posted to point out a few salient facts''


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

leenx said:


> they look like any other bland Pug from the front!


The 308 to be precise :wink: 

The guy who spent £30K on an RCZ is quite funny  For £30K you should expect a decent interior! I can't help thinking "but it's French" :roll: :lol:

Now this actually doesn't look that bad... It must be the low light :wink: 









But you step around the back and OMFG! 








What a MASSIVE arse! 



> We went to Cornwall last week & the owner of the 'classy' hotel we stayed in, came over to us as we were loading our RCZ to leave, & said he was a TT owner & had been admiring our car since we arrived, as it's such "a pretty car" :eusa-think: He then went on to add that it "makes the Audi TT look very ordinary"!


Heretic. :wink:

The front end of the TT is quite dull though :-| But I hate Peugeot's 2-foot-long Crayola 308 headlights, so the TT wins! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TTs start at £25,310 :wink: Germany WINS!


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I believe this is the tread referred to.
> viewtopic.php?f=29&t=178392&hilit=RCZ
> 
> Absolutely hilarious!!
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ScoobyTT said:


> TTs start at £25,310 :wink: Germany WINS!


£27130, but thats for a base model - so the real starting price is £30135 for a black ed, or Sports with quattro anything less is not a TT  Bring it on!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > TTs start at £25,310 :wink: Germany WINS!
> ...


The roadster starts at £25,130  Whether or not you think it's a TT, it's not an RCZ. Have at you good sir knight! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah, very true. Some prefer the roadster though  Peugeot wouldn't have any difficulty fitting the roof in when folded, since the car comes with its own integrated trailer


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad that I ended up at this side of the fence 

The RCZ may have a more distinctive design than the TT (hips and tits), but I expect that it's design will go out of fashion quite soon. Look at the 508 and it's clear that the RCZ front is the last one of an era. For that reason plus some horrible experiences with a 307 I went for the TT. Haven't looked back since.

Complaining that the RCZ has a 308 face... well in all fairness Audi faces are quite similar too. But they are better looking, by miles


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

The Arsie Zed...Is it a real car?? :roll: :roll:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> RCZs a coupe though :wink:
> Wouldn't be surprised to see a convertible one at some point.


Next year I believe although I'm sure a 308 convert is absolutely identical to the RCZ bar the roof so really can't understand why they would bother!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

More importantly guys who's all named their car and is your car a male or female?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/have-you-n ... -t816.html


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Is the front end a huge bottle opener?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> More importantly guys who's all named their car and is your car a male or female?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/have-you-n ... -t816.html


Just about sums up the type of RCZ driver :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I read that thread and:

You have to have real self esteem issues to wind down your window and swear at a woman in an RCZ and explain that your TT is better.

Tosser. :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hark said:


> I read that thread and:
> 
> You have to have real self esteem issues to wind down your window and swear at a woman in an RCZ and explain that your TT is better.
> 
> Tosser. :lol:


I know I shouldnt have done it :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> Glad that I ended up at this side of the fence
> 
> The RCZ may have a more distinctive design than the TT (hips and tits), but I expect that it's design will go out of fashion quite soon. Look at the 508 and it's clear that the RCZ front is the last one of an era. For that reason plus some horrible experiences with a 307 I went for the TT. Haven't looked back since.
> 
> Complaining that the RCZ has a 308 face... well in all fairness Audi faces are quite similar too. But they are better looking, by miles


It's a PIG not a PUG! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Well said Tosh


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > TTs start at £25,310 :wink: Germany WINS!
> ...


Why quote a base Sline its not a TT?? Has you opinion of a TT changed now from full fluffly 4wd to intertior/exterior badges mobile. Its the rose coloured RS glasses. Why dont you play nice! :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Toshiba has a perfect right to justify his stance. He's had pretty much every type of TT possible and he's just stating what he thinks a real TT ought to be. In most people's eyes the FWD 2.0TFSi TTC is the best comparison to the RCZ, and it is quite possible to buy a poverty spec 1.8 TTR for £25K but would you really want to live with that car day-in, day-out?

I had two Peugeots on long-term lease and apart from a DPF issue with my 407 they were OK, but I wouldn't have an RCZ when a TT was on offer.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

/


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

wja96 said:


> I think Toshiba has a perfect right to justify his stance. He's had pretty much every type of TT possible and he's just stating what he thinks a real TT ought to be. In most people's eyes the FWD 2.0TFSi TTC is the best comparison to the RCZ, and it is quite possible to buy a poverty spec 1.8 TTR for £25K but would you really want to live with that car day-in, day-out?
> 
> I had two Peugeots on long-term lease and apart from a DPF issue with my 407 they were OK, but I wouldn't have an RCZ when a TT was on offer.


Has Tosh had a FWD TT??? heavens forbid!

I'm sure Tosh can was expecting a tussle after that comment! (hence bring it on).

Im left confused and empty, what is my car if its not a TT.

Must be an ArseCZ


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

From the RCZ thread!! "Inside the TT you have the imagination of sitting in a golf which has had a halfhearted optical tuning out of a box of toy building bricks from the VAG-stock company.The design of the TT is ancient history now. The RCZ looks much more modern and erotic inside and still more outside."

Erotic...... Nearly fell out my chair!!!! 
 :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Also posted this for em.... In response to there joke!!!

"Q. What's the similarity between a cl*toris and a TT?
A. Every cu*ts got one!"

Really.....! you have reinvented the wheel there my boy!
I'm sure it started with the Ford model T and then as cars progressed so did the joke.

Thing is the retort is so much better....

Q:- Why is an RCZ like a Cu*t?
A:- Because only a dick will get in one!

Think that's even's......


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hardrhino said:


> From the RCZ thread!! "Inside the TT you have the imagination of sitting in a golf which has had a halfhearted optical tuning out of a box of toy building bricks from the VAG-stock company.The design of the TT is ancient history now. The RCZ looks much more modern and erotic inside and still more outside."
> 
> Erotic...... Nearly fell out my chair!!!!
> :lol:


The RCZ has the 308 interior with a clock in the middle air vent, the TTs like sitting in a golf? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

For those who don't know cheap when they see it, here's a picture of the RCZ's interior.

Note the typical French sea of cheap plastic, and look HARD for the flat bottom on the steering wheel.










Here's the 308 interior, just for a quick "spot the difference" competition


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

What's wrong with this thread?
http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/snow-socks-t1089.html


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Let me describe the RCZ dash:

Speedo right, rev counter left. In the middle a computer display. Above that on the right fuel on the left water temp. Identical to the TT.
Dash: 5 round holes for vents, 1 filled with a clock otherwise the driver doesn't know whether he stepped into the RCZ or his wife's 308. Chrome rings too, but they don't operate the open/close flap. Generic looks: identical to the TT.

My conclusion: an owner of a RCZ probably likes the TT's dash design too.

Centre console different from TT: bog standard PSA items had to be reused, that's ok. After all, the AC controls of the TT were reused too..._in the R8 :mrgreen: _ But it gets worse... much worse... Indicator stalk, wipers stalk and audio controls are identical to the ones that were introduced in the Citroen Xsara 10 years ago and have been used in most PSA products ever since. I've owed a Xsara. Not a bad car. But do I want to be reminded of it every time I change lanes or when I change volume? No definitely not when I buy a car that should make me feel a bit more special.

Sure Audi reuses a lot of stuff too (of which I find the outer door handle too much looking like the one of a Golf or Passat). But at the same time I think they did put enough effort in to make me feel special. Seats, steering wheel and dash are major contributors to that special feeling.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> What's wrong with this thread?
> http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/snow-socks-t1089.html


First they give them names and now they are starting to dress them too? Have they figured out already how to put on the car bra?

Oh deary me (chuckle brothers)


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Asking for fitment for 40 profile tyre. Asks if a fitment for 45 profile tyre would fit. Response "it'll be to baggy" no it won't it'll br to blooming tight! 45 is bigger than 40! 
Whoops


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> Asking for fitment for 40 profile tyre. Asks if a fitment for 45 profile tyre would fit. Response "it'll be to baggy" no it won't it'll br to blooming tight! 45 is bigger than 40!
> Whoops


So if you've got 40 tyre and buy one sock for a 45 surely it will be too big? Have they not got it right or am I being thick here?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope... I'm an idiot!
Surviving on a cocktail of flu drugs.
I'll get my coat...


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> Nope... I'm an idiot!
> Surviving on a cocktail of flu drugs.
> I'll get my coat...


:lol:


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is just IMMATURE . This is a TT forum !!!!!!! not a forum to slate of other cars. If you feel so insecure about your TT to resort to slating of other brands then go find another forum. There are some on here that are making adult Audi drivers look like chavs.

The RCZ is a nice car as is the TT. I currently have Audi A6 3.0TFSI with remap that will leave a TTS for dead and a Mk1 3.2 TT , in the past I have also owned RS6, S4 and love Audi's but I'm also a car lover and the RCZ is a good car especially the handling on the THP200 which I have to say betters the TT. The engine may be small but the future is I'm afraid to say smaller engines supplemented with Turbos or superchargers as the proposed emission tax changes put forward by the transport think tank could mean Road tax for a base 2.0 TFSI of £700 PA !!!!! The TTRS annual road tax could fall into the suggested super bracket with road tax of £2000 PA !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

UKTTv6 said:


> This is just IMMATURE . This is a TT forum !!!!!!! not a forum to slate of other cars. If you feel so insecure about your TT to resort to slating of other brands then go find another forum. There are some on here that are making adult Audi drivers look like chavs.
> 
> The RCZ is a nice car as is the TT. I currently have Audi A6 3.0TFSI with remap that will leave a TTS for dead and a Mk1 3.2 TT , in the past I have also owned RS6, S4 and love Audi's but I'm also a car lover and the RCZ is a good car especially the handling on the THP200 which I have to say betters the TT. The engine may be small but the future is I'm afraid to say smaller engines supplemented with Turbos or superchargers as the proposed emission tax changes put forward by the transport think tank could mean Road tax for a base 2.0 TFSI of £700 PA !!!!! The TTRS annual road tax could fall into the suggested super bracket with road tax of £2000 PA !!!!!!!!


OK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Last post on this subject from me as i dont really want to talk about RCZs.

Again i will state i dont mind them, but they do nothing for me. 
I'd not seen a picture of the inside of one before i did the search and posted the picture earlier today.

I have to say having seen it, the RCZ looks 100% like a 308 cabin to me (brother has a 308, never been in it, and i have nothing bad to say about them), so i'm not sure that's good or bad - but it doesn't look nice on the photos (however photos can make things look flat). Seats look good though. The quality is impossible to judge from a photo so im not going to comment. The cabin design is not to my taste and id take the TT cabin every time. Externally its a fresh new design/take on the coupe, and i personally think the bubble roof is funky.

But, i truly like the TTs design better - but that does not mean the RCZ is ugly, its not. 
Performance, its just not good enough (8.3 for the 156 and 7.6 for the 200bhp version - numbers are from the PUG site) a good 2-3 seconds off the pace. I dont recall the base TTs performance but the MKI was 6.4 so id guess it around the same maybe a little less? (if you can get the power down).

I spec'd one up (200bhp GT) and it came out at £29.3k and it just not worth that IMO. 
You can get a S-line or black edition for the same price (no additional options over base). 
I did like the options list thought. You can have the mirrors and calipers painted (I know they are standard on the TTS/RS, but its a nice touch) Also the extended leather appears to cover more of the dash than the Audi version does. I dont like the front profile view - the nose is strange (again not seen one in the metal, so might be different to a flat picture) and the rear looks wrong from some angles, i could understand it, if it had the engine in the back, but it doesn't.
I will pop into the PUG dealers (as its next to my local Audi dealer) to take a look in the metal and im more than happy to wave or flash a RCZ owners.

Oh and given i was one of the 800 people that purchased a qS (well two actually) i can tell you now the qS is totally outclassed in every way against a MKII, so its strange that a reviews says its "better" than a RCZ, but the RCZ is better than a TT. However "better" depends on what the judging "criteria" was for the test.....

Strange the RS TT is better than a Cayman but a base TT is bettered by an RCZ. [smiley=freak.gif]
I can only conclude the £££ carry too much weight when the reviews are put together. Can we go back to talking about TTs pls. 
I dont want to be talking about something i will NEVER own, so lets live and let live.

I have a remaped x thats "beats" a standard y car - groan.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Performance, its just not good enough (8.3 for the 156 and 7.6 for the 200bhp version - numbers are from the PUG site) a good 2-3 seconds off the pace. I dont recall the base TTs performance but the MKI was 6.4 so id guess it around the same maybe a little less? (if you can get the power down).


6.1 for the base FWD :wink:



UKTTv6 said:


> The engine may be small but the future is I'm afraid to say smaller engines supplemented with Turbos or superchargers as the proposed emission tax changes put forward by the transport think tank could mean Road tax for a base 2.0 TFSI of £700 PA !!!!! The TTRS annual road tax could fall into the suggested super bracket with road tax of £2000 PA !!!!!!!!


Small turbo petrol engines may indeed be the future however they certainly won't be made by Peugeot, my 2.0 TT produces less emissions than even the lowest powered 1.6 petrol RCZ so it will always be either the same or cheaper to tax. The engine in the RCZ doesn't even come close to the TT's.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

UKTTv6 said:


> This is just IMMATURE . This is a TT forum !!!!!!! not a forum to slate of other cars. If you feel so insecure about your TT to resort to slating of other brands then go find another forum. There are some on here that are making adult Audi drivers look like chavs.
> 
> The RCZ is a nice car as is the TT. I currently have Audi A6 3.0TFSI with remap that will leave a TTS for dead and a Mk1 3.2 TT , in the past I have also owned RS6, S4 and love Audi's but I'm also a car lover and the RCZ is a good car especially the handling on the THP200 which I have to say betters the TT. The engine may be small but the future is I'm afraid to say smaller engines supplemented with Turbos or superchargers as the proposed emission tax changes put forward by the transport think tank could mean Road tax for a base 2.0 TFSI of £700 PA !!!!! The TTRS annual road tax could fall into the suggested super bracket with road tax of £2000 PA !!!!!!!!


As was mentioned the TT has lower emissions than all of the RCZ models 
If you dont like this post why comment, how does talking about the RCZ on the TT forum make us look like chavs? why would any RCZ owners be on the TT forum anyway :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for keeping me up u silly sods! Good mighty night!!

Very funny.

Brrr brrr ZzZzz


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

UKTTv6 said:


> I currently have Audi A6 3.0TFSI with remap that will leave a TTS for dead


I do agree with a lot of what you wrote in your post, but the above statment made me smile - and make it a little difficult to take you seriously :wink:

Even the S6 is no quicker than a standard TTS in acceleration times (0-62 mph), and the standard A6 3.0TFSI is 0.7 sec slower than a standard TTS (S-tronic) from 0-62 mph in the official given numbers from Audi.

So if you have just a remap of your A6, I think you still would strugle keeping up with a standard TTS - and a remapped TTS will leave your remapped A6 for dead :wink:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Arne said:


> UKTTv6 said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have Audi A6 3.0TFSI with remap that will leave a TTS for dead
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

Arne said:


> UKTTv6 said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have Audi A6 3.0TFSI with remap that will leave a TTS for dead
> ...


It's had an aggressive remap , supercharger mods and a performance set of pipes....On a serious note maybe leaving a TTS for dead was a tad controversial...it does 0-62 in 5 secs.

I must say though that the pairing of the 3.0TFSI with the 6 speed auto gearbox is silky smooth beyond belief. The TTS is a very nice car, I wasnt belittling the TTS more venting frustration on some childish members on the forum

More frightening is the think tank proposals on future taxes !!!!

If only I could afford an R8


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Saw one this morning on the way in to work. Its definately more modern than my April 2010 car in terms of the styling details. The overall shape is ok too. I was two car behind at a junction so i wasn't the best view. I need to get a good view of that rear before i make my mind up.

My thoughts on the RCZ.

+tives
Looks ok. Performance/handling im looking forward to reading the reviews of the 2.0ltr.

-tives
I dont like the interior.The over all build quality is guilty until proven innocent.

Would i have one..... probably not. If it was a renault sport car i might.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

UKTTv6 said:


> It's had an aggressive remap , supercharger mods and a performance set of pipes....On a serious note maybe leaving a TTS for dead was a tad controversial...it does 0-62 in 5 secs.


Did you upgrade the seat bolts? They may snap off with such an upgrade :lol:

In all honesty... it was the RCZ that drove me into the TT. Normal TT is more comfy as a daily driver, I expect Audi's quality to be better, I expect residual values to be better with the TT and I think the styling stays fresh longer.

And I still think that would I have bought the RCZ I would be wondering what life would be like owning a TT. Funny enough, I couldn't care less what life is like owning a RCZ.
At the same time I congratulate every car buyer in the market that is looking for a nice coupe. Finally it doesn't need to be German or Japanese. The French alternative is a very attractive proposition.


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> UKTTv6 said:
> 
> 
> > It's had an aggressive remap , supercharger mods and a performance set of pipes....On a serious note maybe leaving a TTS for dead was a tad controversial...it does 0-62 in 5 secs.
> ...


Good post.

I didnt need to upgrade the seat bolts  the build quality is more than sufficient. I dont think I'll be upgrading any cars soon as the costs were more than I realised !!!! All I can say is that the quattro certainly helps when putting the power down, FWD would not have been able to manage the changes


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

TT-driver said:


> And I still think that would I have bought the RCZ I would be wondering what life would be like owning a TT. Funny enough, I couldn't care less what life is like owning a RCZ.


+1

Lots of free toys does not a quality cabin make.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hardrhino said:


> Also posted this for em.... In response to there joke!!!
> 
> "Q. What's the similarity between a cl*toris and a TT?
> A. Every cu*ts got one!"
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with this thread?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I am very tempted to join the forum to infiltrate and pose as an unhappy RCZ owner who will be trading up to aTT :twisted:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

MXS said:


> I am very tempted to join the forum to infiltrate and pose as an unhappy RCZ owner who will be trading up to aTT :twisted:


Someone actually did quite the opposite:

http://vanhunnik.leeuwekeur.nl/Voertuig ... uig=308075

For those who don't understand: yes this TT was traded in against a RCZ. Confirmed by the dealer. When I was in the market for a TT this was the second car that I had a look at.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

MXS said:


> I am very tempted to join the forum to infiltrate and pose as an unhappy RCZ owner who will be trading up to aTT :twisted:


Just make sure you tell them it's a MK1 you're upgrading too! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I really do find it hard to believe that they genuinely think they're driving a better car than the TT. I'm not just saying this as a TT owner, it's just realistic - I'm in no view that my TT is better than the Porsche Cayman and would consider the Porsche as a similar upgrade than if going from RCZ to TT.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Is this why you're upgrading? Fwd not working so well?

Mk1 quattro saving you pennies? Ooh!


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

richieshore said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > I am very tempted to join the forum to infiltrate and pose as an unhappy RCZ owner who will be trading up to aTT :twisted:
> ...


YAWN

The TT and RCZ are coupes and target different markets. Im a TT owner and like the RCZ. Also the Porsche comparison is a joke. A lot of my friends joke that the TT is an upgrade from a VW Beetle so making statements like that are sure to attract comments !!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

UKTTv6 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I really do find it hard to believe that they genuinely think they're driving a better car than the TT. I'm not just saying this as a TT owner, it's just realistic - I'm in no view that my TT is better than the Porsche Cayman and would consider the Porsche as a similar upgrade than if going from RCZ to TT.
> ...


Firstly I don't actually believe you are a TT owner, secondly there's nothing wrong with liking the RCZ, I wouldn't say I dislike it, however I wouldn't and couldn't ever consider it to be on par let alone better than a TT. Finally your friends, like most people who compare the TT (especially the MK2) to a beetle, are quite clearly morons.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

UKTTv6 said:


> YAWN
> The TT and RCZ are coupes and target different markets. Im a TT owner and like the RCZ.


By "like" Adrian you mean you have a RCZ on order due for delivery in March? No problem with that, it is a smart looking car but why the subterfuge?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

talk-torque said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > And I still think that would I have bought the RCZ I would be wondering what life would be like owning a TT. Funny enough, I couldn't care less what life is like owning a RCZ.
> ...


couldnt agree more, manufacturers only pack cars with toys if the cabin doesnt speak for its self, plenty of kias and hyundai have massive specs but when you look at them they feel cheap. Its beyond me how the RCZ supposedly has a great quailty cabin yet shares the same dash with the 308 which has hardly been described as the best in class. At least the scirrocco is based on the class leading hatchback not one which is offered with massive discounts and lags behind the golf, focus, astra and megane


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I like TT''s thats why I waited nearly six months for one, I dont like Pugs personally. But I dont mind people that do. I dont feel that (other than both being Coupe's) they are in the same market. 
I did put a list together of all the possible sporty cars I could have for the money I had to spend. The RCZ wasnt on my list.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

The front end on these latest gen Pugs is nothing less than hidious.
That gurning grille and biscuit chomping bumper are just rediculous.
I could say a LOT of negatives about the Pug RCZ but I won't, suffice to say it is not a car which appeals to me in the slightest.
Oh and can everyone remember Tiff's facial expressions in Fifth Gear when he drove the RCZ on track (or should that be off track) against the VW Scirocco. He was not impressed by the RCZ's handling at all, in fact it was quite laughable how incapable it was :lol:


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

blackers said:


> UKTTv6 said:
> 
> 
> > YAWN
> ...


I concur!


----------



## UKTTv6 (Dec 30, 2010)

MXS said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > UKTTv6 said:
> ...


No subterfuge..One of my earlier posts on here clearly said I have an A6 3.0TFSI and a 3.2 Mk1 TT ..both of which are glorious cars which I have modified and are not for sale . Yes I have ordered an RCZ (the wife will use the TT and the A6 is for family journeys) and yes it is due March

Why I didnt mention it is that this is a TT forum and I want to discuss TT issues not slate another manufacturer.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

This one has made me giggle I think our new member has been posting on thier

http://peugeotrczforum.co.uk/drivers-t1053-40.html

Glad that the TT shares the same design as that 'orrible car, someone can't wait till he has the TT moment, hope it's me
let flash or whatever they have christened their shed here what a real engine sounds like V6 to the rescue


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

oh jeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus just read the RCZ post ....

*Had my TT moment, waiting in a traffic jam with a TT in front of me, no one even gave it a look but I had several admirers checking out my RCZ - felt a bit exposed but loved it!

Went shopping before in my RCZ, there was a 60 plate TT driver getting in his car and he could not stop looking at the RCZ - result!

I have always (long time) liked TTs and contemplated buying one but as soon as I saw the RCZ I knew that this was what I wanted. I love the fact that the RCZ is new and not many people know what they are. People are always looking at the badge to see what make it is.*

Corrected interpretation ....

*Had my TT moment, waiting in a traffic jam with a TT in front of me, no one even gave it a look but I had several people checking out my RCZ - felt a bit exposed but loved it .... I think they were looking at you & thinking something else perhaps. You were right to feel exposed but not quite sure you loving it was appropriate.

Went shopping before in my RCZ, there was a 60 plate TT driver getting in his car and he could not stop looking at the RCZ .... I have also starred at an RCZ in the street before but it was not in admiration and I was shaking my head at the time too.

I have always (long time) liked TTs and contemplated buying one but as soon as I saw the RCZ I knew that this was what I wanted. I love the fact that the RCZ is new and not many people know what they are. People are always looking at the badge to see what make it is .... yeah looking at the badge to see what the hell it is *


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

The front of that RCZ in the pic above is absolutely hideous :lol: How could anyone in their right mind even contemplate it? the tacky interior makes it even more confusing! I'd rather have a Renault!! :lol: 
Saying that, anyone else like the look of the new Megane Sport? Would rather have one of those any day over the Pug 308 RCZ thingy!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I didn't read all of the thread in the link, but enough to know that the RCZ drivers on the whoile seem to be a lot more open minded than the people on this thread.

If anything, most acknowledge the role the TT played in developing the market, but the attittude here seem not too dissimilar to the thread in our flame room about Porsche drivers hating TT drivers.

To me, I wouldn't buy one as I don't like the design. But my wife came home the other day and told me she'd seen a car that she liked as it looked like a TT. I told her it was an RCZ and she didn't seem put off, despite the fact that we've owned a Pug (306 XSi) and it was made of tin foil. I wouldn't buy another French car, but that's just my opinion.

But then opinions tend to be like ar5eholes. Everyone's got one and most of them stink.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

leenx said:


> Saying that, anyone else like the look of the new Megane Sport?


Yeah on that weird advert where the Renault changes a town or something the one on there actually looks quite nice!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

wallstreet said:


>


It may be just me, but I think that's improved the lines somewhat.

The RCZ is a bit like Clark Kent. He puts on his glasses and no-one knows he's Superman. Stick a fat arse, some new interior door handles on a 308 and a £4.99 clock in an air vent and suddenly the design is hailed as amazing. WTF!? :lol:

I suspect Kell that they're still made of tin foil, still sound like kitchen appliances, and won't last five minutes.


----------

